# How do u tell if a snake is obese, or underweight?



## Wednesday (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey,

I'm always worrying whether I'm feeding my snake the right amount of food. Then i got to wondering how exactly does one tell whether their snake is overweight, underweight or ideal?

Also, on a bit of a tangent, but anyone know what humidity a murray darling requires???

thanks...


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Aug 5, 2008)

something about 20% of the body weight is good


----------



## Nikki. (Aug 5, 2008)

One way to tell if your snake is overweight/underweight is to inspect the line down their back .If the line is hardly visible it means that they are overweight.


----------



## ssssmithy (Aug 5, 2008)

also if there isnt a graduation from head to neck, neck being thiner then the head it is over weight. iv got a pic of a very fat over weight childreni lol,not the best pic but ill post to sort of show what i mean...


----------



## antaresia_boy (Aug 5, 2008)

wooooow thats a fat Childreni! my guys neck is SO small compared to his head LOL.


----------



## ssssmithy (Aug 5, 2008)

hahah yep...can you believe this little chubby thing was fed monthly on jumbo rats lol i couldnt believe this. around the mtre mark and the biggest childreni iv come across.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Aug 5, 2008)

With feeding a study undertaken by Hazzard on this site( do a search for it) loosely 10% of a snakes bodyweight was the minimum feed for a week and 30% was towards the max. I think the 30% was backed off once they matured ( reached full length) LOOSELY....


----------



## salebrosus (Aug 5, 2008)

When they get stretch marks?


----------



## MissJane (Aug 5, 2008)

If it's a python but looks like a death adder, it's probably overweight.


----------



## gozz (Aug 5, 2008)

when it says do i look big in these pants


----------



## Wednesday (Aug 5, 2008)

thanks for the speedy replies.... also don't know if this is a dumb question but how visible should "the line down their back" be???... it is clearly visible on my snake...i'd send a pic...but im camera impaired rite now....thanks


----------



## Helikaon (Aug 5, 2008)

Wednesday said:


> Hey,
> how exactly does one tell whether their snake is overweight?





well if you rub the snake on paper and the paper goes seethrough then you have a fat snake:lol:


----------



## jasontini (Aug 6, 2008)

..if u can still see the bone structure up the back, the snake is not fat but fit...


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 6, 2008)

obese is when he prefers cream cakes and cant fit into his hide anymore.......as far as being under weight if you have a skeleton in your enclosure ,well you probably have not been feeding it enough then.........hope this answers your questions.......


----------



## Reptipal (Aug 13, 2008)

If your snake is over wieght is it just a matter of not feeding it untill its a bit thinner or should you just feed them smaller rats for a while?


----------

